# anchor line



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey can anyone recommend a good knot to use for tying anchor line to shackle/chain?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Splice the line directly to the chain. Whare are you located?


----------



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in Fort walton beach.....not sure how or am not that confident I could splice it correctly.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.animatedknots.com/splice/index.php

But every time I have one to do... I buy some beer and call my buddy Tim. Ex Bosuns mate.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

It may not be correct, but I tie a palomar knot on my anchor. It works great for fishing line.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

oldrebel18 said:


> I'm in Fort walton beach.....not sure how or am not that confident I could splice it correctly.


I woul do it for nothing but im in west pensacola, sorry


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

If it doesn't have to go through a winch, or small hole, jus use a bowline.


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in Niceville and can do a eye splice quickly. no charge it is less than a 1 beer job. it is something i can teach you. a good thing to know if you have a boat. PM me if you or anyone else is interested. really the only way to go with a anchor line.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I second the bowline knot. Works great and very easy to untie.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get it spliced knots get fouled on anything. Plus dont believe a knot will come out easily after a heavy strain has been put on it.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

sealark said:


> Get it spliced knots get fouled on anything. Plus dont believe a knot will come out easily after a heavy strain has been put on it.


:thumbsup: And a knot like a bowline significantly reduces the strenght of the line (thats on reason why you don't use a bowline in fishing line!).

A well made splice with approach 100% line strength 

In pinch - rather than a bowline - Use an anchor hitch or fishermans knot. 
Looks like two round turns with two half hitches but the extra tuck help keep it secure -not as strong or clean as a splice - but stronger and less likely to come untied as a bowline 

http://www.animatedknots.com/anchor/index.php?Categ=boating


----------

